# My EV Car Project is for sale



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Ah, the magical powers of badge engineering! Same car as my AU '84 KM Sherpa. A return to the heady days of the fifties with Austin, Morris, Wolseley' MG and others. My Sherpa still has the 4speed with an 8" motor, first and second are only for towing land cruisers out of swamps. The car itself should be valuable irregardless of the condition because of the valid certification, which in my experience is the hardest part of the conversion in NSW.


----------



## CitroCees (Oct 2, 2010)

Your YouTube clip says it's 'private' and will not run.
Can you list the specs of your car? Motor, controller, etc?


----------

